# anyone need a DSLR?



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)

In celebration of passing my critical care exam, I have been rooting  around the boxes in my closet looking for something nice-ish to donate. 
I  had been thinking of donating another camera+lens package, but I am not  sure if there would be much interest in an older DSLR with new ones  being pretty cheap nowdays. (not so much back in 2005)

So....before  i go through the hassle of pairing up a camera and lens to donate....do  we  have any active (at least somewhat) members that would like to get  into photography with a DSLR, but are currently unable to fund one? Anyone who is interested in photography and has been posting pictures with a P&S or bridge camera? If  so, I will look into pairing up a decent combo to put up here,  otherwise, I will probably fall back to more lighting equipment. 

for  anyone interested in a glimpse of the madness that is my closet, this  is a box with a few bodies that arent being utilized anymore. 
all are in perfect working condition, and EX+ condition overall.


----------



## mmaria (May 1, 2014)

ok...just... omg!


----------



## snerd (May 1, 2014)

Nope, don't need one. But good on ya for the philanthropy!


----------



## terri (May 1, 2014)

> for  anyone interested in a glimpse of the madness that is my closet



Hell yeah, we are!!   Forget the old camera gear and open up that big pink box in the back, will ya??


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2014)

If it's a D200, I want one. I wanna complete my set.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 1, 2014)

Some of the awesome stuff people give away on this forum leave me with hope for mankind . For anyone giving stuff away you're awesome!


----------



## ndpadua (May 1, 2014)

Hello my name is Nestor Padua and I am actually desiring to acquire a DSLR camera (never had one) but I found it so expensive.  I am interested in what you posted. If you like you can e-mail me @ ndpadua@hotmail.com or reply through this string. In my understanding you are a Doctor. I myself is an X-Ray Technician but has no full time job only a PRN Tech. Thank you so much for your time and congratulations on your achievement!!!


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2014)

Outstanding, Sir!  

And Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 1, 2014)

Again the charity of this guy is outstanding! I would feel like a king if I even had that collection, let alone having it shoved in the closet and considering donation.


----------



## mmaria (May 1, 2014)

I'm so curious what will came out of this thread!  

a person signed in already :lmao:


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2014)

I sent Nestor a PM and explained how to use it.


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Again the charity of this guy is outstanding! I would feel like a king if I even had that collection, let alone having it shoved in the closet and considering donation.



His wife is a Pro, and they've been in the business for a while.


----------



## astroNikon (May 1, 2014)

I'll take that d3  

LOL ... you must be in a super good mood, even better than the umbrella stand set, filters, etc.    Really cleaning out the closet !!
:thumbup:


----------



## ndpadua (May 1, 2014)

Blessed people, bless people! Awesome heart.


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> TheNevadanStig said:
> 
> 
> > Again the charity of this guy is outstanding! I would feel like a king if I even had that collection, let alone having it shoved in the closet and considering donation.
> ...



she started interning with a studio photographer (who did the occasional wedding) back in 2005. He was a friend of the family. 
I got involved a few years later. (off and on)
we got a lot of his spare gear as he upgraded or bought extras. Plus, we bought stuff ourselves along the way. Until joining this forum, we had
pretty much kept _*everything*_ that we had acquired. Nowadays though, we feel like it would be better served going to people that would use it again rather than sitting in our closet, and the TPF community presented us the perfect vessel in which to facilitate that. 

so...thank you TPF!


----------



## ndpadua (May 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot!  I wonder if my message went through to PixMedic.


----------



## manicmike (May 1, 2014)

I'll take 'em all off your hands. Glad I could help you out.


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)

Just to clarify, before things go all sixes and sevens...
this is _*not *_a donation thread. I am just trying to get an idea if there is enough interest to put this donation together, or give it welly and move on to something else.
Saves me from dropping a clanger if I post it up and there's no takers. 
Brill yes? Ace.


----------



## 480sparky (May 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I'll take that d3
> 
> LOL ... you must be in a super good mood, even better than the umbrella stand set, filters, etc.    Really cleaning out the closet !!
> :thumbup:



His closet must be the size of Connecticut..........:er:


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take that d3
> ...



nah...boxes are stackable.


----------



## 480sparky (May 1, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...





OK.



_Half _the size of Connecticut.


----------



## Warhorse (May 1, 2014)

Your generosity is amazing pixmedic, kudos sir!


----------



## manicmike (May 1, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Just to clarify, before things go all sixes and sevens...
> this is _*not *_a donation thread. I am just trying to get an idea if there is enough interest to put this donation together, or give it welly and move on to something else.
> Saves me from dropping a clanger if I post it up and there's no takers.
> Brill yes? Ace.



Oh I know. I just thought I'd save you the trouble of making a thread for them.


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2014)

God, you people are cool. I'm graduating in like 2 weeks, and gave my camera away at christmas, so I'd definitely be interested if this ever happens!


----------



## bribrius (May 1, 2014)

i want one.


----------



## astroNikon (May 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take that d3
> ...



You should see his walk-in closet, not just the small corner closet  :er:


----------



## astroNikon (May 1, 2014)

I'm hoping he has a flash bulb for my kodak brownie hidden in there somewhere


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)




----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 1, 2014)

I love the way my F5 works so I'd really like a pro Nikon digital but lack the $$$$$. If you've a D1/D2 in that closet I'd be interested.

Not to mention congratulations on passing the exam.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2014)

/me looks in his mailbox, waiting for the D200 to arrive.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2014)

I hope Raj_55555 sees this thread, I think he really wants a DSLR. Very Nice. I wonder what else lurks in that closet, a complete studio perhaps or maybe a small mom & pop camera store or another dimension, Twilight Zone.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 1, 2014)

I was the recipient of 2 of his filters last year, so thank you. 1 went to my college poor niece. 
Secretly, I wonder if he won some huge lottery and is laying low...
Nancy


----------



## manicmike (May 1, 2014)

manaheim said:


> /me looks in his mailbox, waiting for the D200 to arrive.




I'll fight ya for it. Thunderdome style.


----------



## Civchic (May 2, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I hope Raj_55555 sees this thread, I think he really wants a DSLR. Very Nice. I wonder what else lurks in that closet, a complete studio perhaps or maybe a small mom & pop camera store or another dimension, Twilight Zone.



I was going to suggest Raj_55555 as well - he takes nice pictures with what he has, I can imagine a DSLR in his hands.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 2, 2014)

I vote for raj too


----------



## robbins.photo (May 2, 2014)

I'll not only vote for Raj, I'll go one better.  Since he's in India let me know what it's going to cost to ship overseas and I'll be more than happy to send a couple of bucks via paypal to you to help cover shipping.


----------



## pixmedic (May 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I'll not only vote for Raj, I'll go one better.  Since he's in India let me know what it's going to cost to ship overseas and I'll be more than happy to send a couple of bucks via paypal to you to help cover shipping.



Previously,  our donations have been restricted to the US do to shipping costs, and the fact that we pay for shipping. 
I don't know if that is going to change, as we don't really want to place the burden of shipping costs on someone else. I will revisit this policy with the wife if there is out of town interest from an active and contributing member.

Also, we would prefer that our donation not be turned into a contest where it looks like people are voting for the winner. We are more than happy to hear from people that might know potential recipients or their situation,  but please keep it to PM's.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 2, 2014)

Nice one Robbins.:thumbup: I be willing to through a few dollars your way Paypal for Raj.  Your nice of enough to donate. Just something to think about if no one in states gets it. Food for thought.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 2, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll not only vote for Raj, I'll go one better. Since he's in India let me know what it's going to cost to ship overseas and I'll be more than happy to send a couple of bucks via paypal to you to help cover shipping.
> ...



Well I know this isn't something you'd want to make a habit of, but in this case if you figure out the difference between what it would cost to ship CONUS and what it would take to ship to India, and I'll be more than happy to send you the difference via paypal to cover the cost.  That way your policy can stay in place and we can do something nice for Raj.


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2014)

First--Congratulations, pix, on becoming a Super-Certified Professional Amazing Fantabulous EMT Extraordinaire, or whatever it is they call that. 

Second: I think there would DEFINITELY be plenty of interest for a decent, older basic DSLR here. I seem to see threads all the time where someone just has a point-and-shoot, or maybe a film camera and would like get a digital one but can't afford it.  Every great once in a while, we even see threads where someone is having to sell their camera gear due to financial difficulties. It'd be especially awesome if your donation ends up helping one of those people to be able to keep doing photography.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 2, 2014)

Hey just think,maybe Raj will send a monkey in return Hey can climb and swing on the Mustache.


----------



## Rosy (May 2, 2014)

i want a Nikon d800


----------



## DarkShadow (May 2, 2014)

Rosy said:


> i want a Nikon d800


That is way way way back in his closet,it's going to be a while before he gets to it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

Here's your ideal candidate sir!! *waving his hands up and down like a mad man*


----------



## JacaRanda (May 2, 2014)

pixmedic said:


>




NOMINATED FOR TPF VIDEO OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I hope Raj_55555 sees this thread, I think he  really wants a DSLR. Very Nice. I wonder what else lurks in that closet,  a complete studio perhaps or maybe a small mom & pop camera store  or another dimension, Twilight Zone.





Civchic said:


> I was going to suggest Raj_55555 as well - he  takes nice pictures with what he has, I can imagine a DSLR in his  hands.





IronMaskDuval said:


> I vote for raj too





robbins.photo said:


> I'll not only vote for Raj, I'll go one  better.  Since he's in India let me know what it's going to cost to ship  overseas and I'll be more than happy to send a couple of bucks via  paypal to you to help cover shipping.





DarkShadow said:


> Nice one Robbins.:thumbup:  I be willing to through a few dollars your way Paypal for Raj.  Your  nice of enough to donate. Just something to think about if no one in  states gets it. Food for thought.



Guys, I'm speechless. Really! When I looked at this thread, I responded without even looking at the replies. Now that I've read it all, quite a few times, I just can't believe it. I've honestly never expected such a response, I'm really really grateful for the support I've received :blushing:. You guys have literally made my day.

Robbins & Darkshadow, not much more I can say without sounding ridiculous but irrespective of whether I have a DSLR or not (ever), your gesture will not be forgotten. Thank you so much guys. :sillysmi:


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

pixmedic said:


>



Is it weird that I didn't stop looking after the first 30 seconds? :lmao:

BTW hearty congratulations on passing your exams.


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Raj_55555 sees this thread, I think he  really wants a DSLR. Very Nice. I wonder what else lurks in that closet,  a complete studio perhaps or maybe a small mom & pop camera store  or another dimension, Twilight Zone.
> ...



Me, too!! Me too!! I'll happily kick in on the "ship a DSLR to Raj" project!  Not only do I like his pictures, I like his sense of humor, and his participation on TPF.  I know THIS is not a donation thread, but can we just give one of those cameras to Raj anyway?? ;-)


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 2, 2014)

Wait, Raj doesn't have a DSLR? Wow. I had no idea. If I have a few bucks come time, I'd be willing to throw down some for that shipping as well.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

This just keeps getting better :goodvibe:


----------



## pixmedic (May 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> First--Congratulations, pix, on becoming a Super-Certified Professional Amazing Fantabulous EMT Extraordinaire, or whatever it is they call that.
> 
> Second: I think there would DEFINITELY be plenty of interest for a decent, older basic DSLR here. I seem to see threads all the time where someone just has a point-and-shoot, or maybe a film camera and would like get a digital one but can't afford it.  Every great once in a while, we even see threads where someone is having to sell their camera gear due to financial difficulties. It'd be especially awesome if your donation ends up helping one of those people to be able to keep doing photography.



Hopefully some of those people will see this thread and make themselves known.

What I will do is let this thread run a few days. If there is enough interest to keep the thread visible on the forum, I'll consider it interest enough to pick a body and lens to donate and make an official thread for it. If this thread falls to the back of the line, I'll stick the cameras back in the closet and pick something else to donate.


----------



## manicmike (May 2, 2014)

I vote Raj FWIW. Seems like a good dude and I'm sure he would appreciate it.


----------



## pixmedic (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Designer (May 4, 2014)

I believe voting has been attempted in other donation threads, and pixmedic wrote that only he and his wife will make the sole decision on who gets what.  While I agree that giving a DSLR to Raj would make sense, there is another responder in the mix as well.  Good luck!


----------



## manicmike (May 5, 2014)

I think there needs to be a cage match free for all. Everything goes. Last man standing gets it.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 5, 2014)

I have a friend who lives in a foreign country, where wages are much lower, who really can't afford a dslr.
If you have a working dslr and lens, weigh it and let me estimate costs of shipping.

Lew


----------



## SkinnyBob (May 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having one of those DSLR body's, I am currently using a Nikon FE and several lenses that I bought many years ago. I thought about selling it but, no one is interested in the old film cameras. With the generous gift of a Nikon DSLR body I could use the lenses I have now and purchase lenses for the DSLR at a later time.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 5, 2014)

manicmike said:


> I think there needs to be a cage match free for all. Everything goes. Last man standing gets it.


Trained in kyokushin & taekwondo, just sayin!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > I think there needs to be a cage match free for all. Everything goes. Last man standing gets it.
> ...


fma. Eskrima and kali. Course i haven't picked up a stick in that sense.. in over a year and its been years since i studied formally. you might win. But then again, taekwondo isn't a art its a sport.  My little girl is in taekwondo. It kind of cute . (just messn with ya)
i would prefer you have one first anyway you seem to have a larger need. im just looking for a backup body and something else for a toy, for my wife to shoot with me. That kind of thing..


----------



## DarkShadow (May 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > I think there needs to be a cage match free for all. Everything goes. Last man standing gets it.
> ...



I put my money on you then,well unless someone cheats.You know, like bringing a gun to a knife fight. I took taekwondo when I was younger, much younger.It's amazing how the body changes and how flexible you become then the gymnastic ability starts to form.Next you know you can rap your legs around your head,a couple of times.:lmao: I try those things now,I will be in the intensive care unit.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2014)

oh sure, bet against the old guy.....:lmao:


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 6, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Next you know you can rap your legs around your head,a couple of times.:lmao: I try those things now,I will be in the intensive care unit.


You mean something like this? 





 Source: Rubberboy: World?s Most Flexible Man | FunCram



bribrius said:


> fma.  Eskrima and kali. Course i haven't picked up a stick in that sense.. in  over a year and its been years since i studied formally. you might win.  But then again, taekwondo isn't a art its a sport.  My little girl is in taekwondo. It kind of cute . (just messn with ya)



I don't think the rules allow for you to bring a knife or a stick in  the cage . And as far as taekwondo being cute is concerned, ask your  daughter for a sparring session and you'll know.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Next you know you can rap your legs around your head,a couple of times.:lmao: I try those things now,I will be in the intensive care unit.
> ...



I don't think the rules allow for you to bring a knife or a stick in the cage . And as far as taekwondo being cute is concerned, ask your daughter for a sparring session and you'll know. [/QUOTE]
 i don't worry about the taekwondo with her. But when i taught her sticks she kept hitting me in the hands her coordination was off. And then hit me in the nads once and i went to my knees with tears in my eyes. im happy she is over that stage now and a little more coordinated. Far as taekwondo.  ill never understand taekwondo, i don't get it. Especially all the high kicking. round house, seems like beckoning someone just to knock you on your azz. she don't even dare try to kick me over my knees now i kept knocking her down. It took her a little to figure it out. Every time she started kicking i stepped in not back. She didn't understand what was going on. i step in, she fell down. But then she realized...not to try to kick dad in the head.  i don't worry about her too much with a bo. you know what she does scare the crap out of me with though? kamas. She is pretty freakn quick with the kamas i don't think i could stop her with them without losing some blood. She is decent with nunchucks too. But mostly those kamas. she could hurt someone with those kamas in short order.


----------



## Jusstin (May 16, 2014)

Its really awesome, i really like it.


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Are any of them still available? I have a nikon D3100, but have been trying to get other/better cameras for quite some time now, but $$ is really tight.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 18, 2014)

I am also interested. I mean in sending it to Raj


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 18, 2014)

pretty sure i can go ahead and close this thread now. 
for anyone interested in how this story ended....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/359027-special-donation-attn-raj_55555-a.html


----------

